# Pamācības >  kondensatoru parbaude

## Rudzix

Kā mājas apstākļos var pārbaudīt kondensātoru?  Vai newar ar tādu metodi ka pieslēdz virknē ar degošu spuldzīti un ja spuldzīte nedeg tad strādā bet ja spuldzīte deg tad nestrādā?

----------


## AndrisZ

Tā var pārbaudīt tikai vai kondensators nav caursists. 
Kādu kondensatoru vajag pārbaudīt?

----------


## Raimonds1

ja ir līdzīgas kapacitātes kondensators, tad uzlādētam pieslēdz paralēli pretestību un apmēram uzņem līkni, kā tas izlādējas un salīdzina..

----------


## Texx

Elektrolītiskos var pārbaudīt ar bultiņas tipa testeriem. Ieslēdz uz lielāko pretestības mērīšanas diapazonu un skaties kāds ir uzlādes ātrums, bultai jāvirzās uz pretestības paugšanas virzienā un jāpastājas diapazona galā. Ja būs īsslēgums vai bultiņa apstāsies, tad to uzreiz redzēs. Ja bultiņa stāvēs uz vietas diapazona beigās, tad kondensatorā ir pārrāvums. Ja pa rokai ir tādas pašas kapacitātes darbojošs kondensators, tad var apskatīties un uz aci salīdzināt cik ātri kustās tā bultiņa. Tā var aptuveni izsecināt vai merāmā kondensatora kapacitāte ir lielāka vai mazāka par etalonkondensatoru (dotajā gadījumā darbojošos kondensatoru ar zināmu kapacitāti). Nepolārajiem un mazas kapacitātes kondensatoriem tāpat jānomēra pretestība. Parasti, ja viss kārtībā, tad pretestība tiek uzrādīta bezgalīgi liela. Sliktākā gadījumā, kondensatoru ierīcē apmaina pret citu veselu un skatoties no ierīces darbības izdara secinājumus.

----------


## Rudzix

Pārbaudīt vajag elektrolīto kondensatoru.Pārbaudot kondenātorus ar lampiņu lampiņa no sākuma iemirkškīnās un nedeg bet vienam vispār nedega kā tad vajag būt?Liels paldies Texx  par pamācību ,bet gribētu vēl zināt kā tos var izmērīt ar  multimetra palīdzību

----------


## AndrisZ

Viss pareizi. Kondensatoram uzlādējoties caur lampiņu plūst strāva un tā iedegas. Jo lielāka kapacitāte, jo ilgāk degs lampiņa. Pie mazas kondensatora kapacitātes lampiņa vispār nepaspēj iedegties.

----------


## Gaija_5D

> Elektrolītiskos var pārbaudīt ar bultiņas tipa testeriem. Ieslēdz uz lielāko pretestības mērīšanas diapazonu un skaties kāds ir uzlādes ātrums, bultai jāvirzās uz pretestības paugšanas virzienā un jāpastājas diapazona galā. Ja būs īsslēgums vai bultiņa apstāsies, tad to uzreiz redzēs. Ja bultiņa stāvēs uz vietas diapazona beigās, tad kondensatorā ir pārrāvums. Ja pa rokai ir tādas pašas kapacitātes darbojošs kondensators, tad var apskatīties un uz aci salīdzināt cik ātri kustās tā bultiņa. Tā var aptuveni izsecināt vai merāmā kondensatora kapacitāte ir lielāka vai mazāka par etalonkondensatoru (dotajā gadījumā darbojošos kondensatoru ar zināmu kapacitāti). Nepolārajiem un mazas kapacitātes kondensatoriem tāpat jānomēra pretestība. Parasti, ja viss kārtībā, tad pretestība tiek uzrādīta bezgalīgi liela. Sliktākā gadījumā, kondensatoru ierīcē apmaina pret citu veselu un skatoties no ierīces darbības izdara secinājumus.


 Elektrolītiskos var pārbaudīt ar bultiņas tipa testeriem, tas ir labākais, jo var arī izdarīt secinājumus par elektrolītisko kondensātoru (kādreiz arī citu kondensatoru) noplūdes strāvām. Vēl nebūtu slikti noteikt maiņstrāvas pretestību.

----------


## Obsis

Diezgan precīzi tos var nomērīt, ieliekot multivibratora plecā. Tad ar hronometru varēs noteikt kapacitāti. Vai vēl labāk ar 555 mikroshēmu, sanāks precīzāks.

----------


## tvdx

var jau arī pēc tilta slēguma, ar etalonkondensatoru salīdzināt , un laižot piem. 50Hz skatīties kā spriegums sadalās

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Kā mājas apstākļos var pārbaudīt kondensātoru?  Vai newar ar tādu metodi ka pieslēdz virknē ar degošu spuldzīti un ja spuldzīte nedeg tad strādā bet ja spuldzīte deg tad nestrādā?


 darbaa ar testeri kam ir kapacitaates meeriitaajs... ja jaameera kaads lielaaks, tad sasleedz divus virknee. piem meerdiapazons ir liidz 20 mkf testerim un jaaizmeera 80 un vairaak mkf kondikjis, tad sasleedz virknee ar 16 mkf kondikji - izmeera preciizi 16 pacnieku un pieraksta, peec tam abu virkmes sleeguma kopeejo kapacitaati - un apreekina lielaakaa kondikja kapacitaati....

----------

